# relocating



## mainatho (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi everyone... we r relocating to us from abu dhabi....want to what food stuff ican carry in checkedin luggage n does it need to have any special packaging.

Also we r shiping our household stuff bought from here to usa including all electronic stuff.Iknow there ia major voltage difference between these two places....where can I buy a transformer for this stuff...is it cheaper to buy it here or in usa.

I plan to buy a brother sewing machine..please let me know which country it is cheaper.The cargo expense will b borne by the company.

Also any information regarding safe nieghbourhoods in Houston texas is very much needed n appreciated.Thanks.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

mainatho said:


> Hi everyone... we r relocating to us from abu dhabi....want to what food stuff ican carry in checkedin luggage n does it need to have any special packaging. Also we r shiping our household stuff bought from here to usa including all electronic stuff.Iknow there ia major voltage difference between these two places....where can I buy a transformer for this stuff...is it cheaper to buy it here or in usa. I plan to buy a brother sewing machine..please let me know which country it is cheaper.The cargo expense will b borne by the company. Also any information regarding safe nieghbourhoods in Houston texas is very much needed n appreciated.Thanks.


Have you posted this in the US forum?


----------

